# What Are Your Favorite Kinds of Pears?  Take the poll!



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2017)

We like Anjou and Bosc pears, what kind do you like to buy?  Take the poll! 



> To explore the potential health benefits associated with pear  consumption and related health outcomes, Joanne Slavin, Ph.D., R.D.,  professor of food science and nutrition at the University of Minnesota,  St. Paul, assisted by food science graduate Holly Reiland, conducted a  systematic review of studies from PubMed (database of the National  Library of Medicine with citations and abstracts of biomedical  literature) and Agricola (database of the National Agricultural Library  with citations of agricultural literature) from 1970 to present.
> 
> *Pears are an excellent source of fiber and a good source of vitamin C  for only 100 calories per serving. One medium pear provides about 24  percent of daily fiber needs. They are sodium-free, cholesterol-free,  fat-free and contain 190 mg of potassium. *The USDA Dietary  Guidelines for Americans and CNPP MyPlate advise people who eat more  fruits as part of an overall healthy diet are likely to reduce their  risk of some chronic diseases, although little is published on the  health outcomes associated with individual fruits, including pears.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2017)

Locally grown Bartlett pears in the fall.

I have never had any luck with buying other types of pears in the grocery store.  I always end up paying a good price for rock hard fruit that has no flavor!

When I was a kid we had an elderly woman on our street that cooked whole peeled Bartlett pears in a syrup made from water, sugar and those little red hot cinnamon candies.  After the pears were cooked she refrigerated them and served them cold with a spoon of the thickened syrup over them.

On the other end of the spectrum was my grandmother serving canned pear halves on a lettuce leaf with a small ball of cream cheese rolled in chopped walnuts that was placed in the hollow of the pear half where the core used to be.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 15, 2017)

*​I voted for I do not like them.  And I actually grew up with a pear tree in the back yard, planted there by my grandpa.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2017)

We have a pear tree that we planted many years ago in our back yard, don't remember what kind of pears they are but the past few years have brought very little fruit.  Probably the dry drought-like conditions in our area, we don't special fertilize or water any of our trees.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2017)

SB i don't see a partridge in your pear tree but I do see a beautiful deer! A stag?

I voted for bosc pears. I eat one maybe twice a year, but I like them better than apples.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2017)

I like bartlett and anjou.  Those are the only ones I see here in the grocery store.  I just had one that was so sweet and juicy.  My Suzy enjoyed it, too!


----------



## kaufen (Apr 4, 2017)

Sorry -  I do not like them..


----------



## IKE (Apr 5, 2017)

I've never been all that fond of pears but mama likes a Red D'anjou once in awhile so several years ago I bought and planted her a tree from Van Well Nursery in Washington state......about the 3rd or 4th year it was starting to produce some fruit but we had one heck of a hot dry summer (even for Okla.) and even though I kept it watered well the heat actually deeply cracked the bark and killed it.

I guess they do better when grown in cooler climates.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 5, 2017)

i love any pair that is nice   (*)(*)


----------



## Lynk (Apr 10, 2017)

We had pear trees at our old house.  My in-laws lived behind us. My mother-in-law and I would make pear honey every year. We would put coconut in some of the jars. They were my favorite.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 15, 2017)

The most usual one here is a variety called "Conference".


----------



## jujube (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't know what kind of pears come in the Harry and David baskets, but WOWWEE!  Big and sweet and you almost have to eat them with a spoon, preferably while leaning over the sink.  Juicy...

We used to have wild pear trees in the woods near the house I grew up in.  They produced tiny pears about 2-3 inches long that were sweet as sugar.  My mother would send us out to gather them and would make pies from them and can some.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2017)

jujube said:


> I don't know what kind of pears come in the Harry and David baskets, but WOWWEE!  Big and sweet and you almost have to eat them with a spoon, preferably while leaning over the sink.  Juicy...



I agree, my sister sent me a gift basket from them last year for my birthday that had some pears and apples, both were very good, don't know what kind though.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 23, 2017)

jujube said:


> I don't know what kind of pears come in the Harry and David baskets, but WOWWEE!  Big and sweet and you almost have to eat them with a spoon, preferably while leaning over the sink.  Juicy...
> 
> Agreed.  Best pear I ever had was one from my gift basket from H.& D.
> 
> But when I buy them from market, I get Bartlett and watch it carefully until it is just ripe enough.  One day too long and it's past its prime.  Two days and it's gone.


----------

